# Dilemma !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Since moving here we have had a lovely neighbour from next village popping in every month or so laden with fruit and veg for us. She even dug a wee veg patch in my garden and planted some courgettes and squash.
When she comes round we always give her food and drinks ( it seems she has a knack of turning up when we have people round for dinner !)
Tonight she came round with a sackful of veg and handed me a letter in Portuguese ( she speaks no English and our Portuguese is limited) asking if I needed someone to clean my house.
I don't (but am sorely tempted to say the least !!!)
I am not sure if she is expecting me to pay her for the veg, I don't think so as I do get lots from other neighbours but I get the impression she needs some money.
So question is, do I give her a few euros now and then or would she take offence ?
She is such a lovely lady and we enjoy her company so don't want to offend her in any way.
Just for research purposes how much is a cleaner anyway ?
Kim


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Fruit and veg don't worry...you will just get the surplus and can return the favour with little presents eg soaps etc. Cash is the difficult thing for people to come by. I love my Portugese neighbours because not least they teach me Portugese and are endlessly patient with my efforts. If you want to employ her, probably between five and eight euros an hour. It sounds like she could be handy in the garden too!


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Verinia said:


> Fruit and veg don't worry...you will just get the surplus and can return the favour with little presents eg soaps etc. Cash is the difficult thing for people to come by. I love my Portugese neighbours because not least they teach me Portugese and are endlessly patient with my efforts. If you want to employ her, probably between five and eight euros an hour. It sounds like she could be handy in the garden too!


PS DON'T give her euros for nothing. She will take offence and it will get awkward!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

kw60 said:


> Just for research purposes how much is a cleaner anyway ?
> Kim


We pay €6.50 per hour.

HTH

Rob


----------

